# System Voltage Low



## Valentine1 (May 20, 2004)

When I boot my computer up I get a message that says, "Systems voltage is low". Then it tells me if I want to continue, press F1. The system then operates fine but what's the problem and what's the fix? Why do we get this message? We are using Windows XP.


----------



## cmw2010 (Dec 3, 2006)

First thing I would do is replace the CMOS battery.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Could you tell us the pc brand or components or both, especially age and power supply wattage as well.


----------



## Valentine1 (May 20, 2004)

The brand is a Dell -8300; we bought it in 2000; power supply (voltage) is 115 and the battery is 3 volts.


----------



## cmw2010 (Dec 3, 2006)

Does your error message say "System voltage low" or "System battery voltage is low" either way the cheapest first step would be changing the 3 volt battery.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

If you don't have a computer shop nearby, many pharmacies carry CR2032 batteries.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That sounds more like a P/S issue. Let's move you over to hardware, this isn't likely to be a software issue.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If it's noticing that the system voltage is low, you probably have an option in the BIOS to see the voltage monitor. Try downloading SpeedFan, it will allow you to check the power supply voltages.


----------



## Valentine1 (May 20, 2004)

We got a battery and couldn't believe that it wasn't a huge expense. A new battery did the trick. Seemed like an obvious thing but we've never had that message before on any of our computers over the years. Thanks!


----------



## Valentine1 (May 20, 2004)

John thank you for helping out. I really got off track with a bunch of junk. A new, real reasonable priced battery did the trick. I DO appreciate you guys staying on top of things!


----------

